# Paddle Clean



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> Wow... You waste ZERO time changing your profile pic:laughing:


Yeah, the SOPA protest was so yesterday.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Yeah, the SOPA protest was so yesterday.


OMG, Becky... Fur Sure!!! :laughing:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

I'll be getting a butt load of ball bearings (bb's) I guess it there isn't another idea.

I'm good for 3 or 4 years on my avatar change. :laughing:

Here's what I'm talking about. Poor pic. :sad:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Paulie said:


> I'll be getting a butt load of ball bearings (bb's) I guess it there isn't another idea.
> 
> I'm good for 3 or 4 years on my avatar change. :laughing:
> 
> Here's what I'm talking about. Poor pic. :sad:


Holy crap... you can use that rig for anything...:whistling Kitchen appliance, turn your regular bathtub into a whirlpool tub or kick someones azz with it..:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I like how the paddle shares the desk with the laptop and wallet. _That's_ tool love :laughing:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Tech Dawg said:


> Holy crap... you can use that rig for anything...:whistling Kitchen appliance, turn your regular bathtub into a whirlpool tub or kick someones azz with it..:laughing::thumbsup:


:laughing::laughing:

Mama won't let me mix weekend pancakes with it.... I tried when it was new. 

It does mix a mean batch of dry pack tho.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

angus242 said:


> I like how the paddle shares the desk with the laptop and wallet. _That's_ tool love :laughing:


If you notice the kitty food is there too. It's the only place the dogs won't stretch their tongues out and scarf it.:laughing:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Evan1968 said:


> The paddles are pretty disposable as far as im concerned.


as long as painters are around, so are buckets.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Paulie said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> Mama won't let me mix weekend pancakes with it.... I tried when it was new.
> 
> It does mix a mean batch of dry pack tho.


Do you mix dry pack with the paddle shown in the pic?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

angus242 said:


> I like how the paddle shares the desk with the laptop and wallet. _That's_ tool love :laughing:


Way too clean and uncluttered of a desk also. Something's wrong with that boy.....


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

I do the exact same as Aussie,er,Aggie..but I use FOUR buckets cause I'm cool like that.

I also like all the pretty colors I see in the water when i spin it clean


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

HS345 said:


> Do you mix dry pack with the paddle shown in the pic?



Yes. 

If it's larger job I get out the hoe and black tub but otherwise I can get a perfect consistency every time with that mixer. Also, the motor doesn't flinch one bit.




CO762 said:


> Way too clean and uncluttered of a desk also. Something's wrong with that boy.....


I'm normal. But I do like eating Speedway hot dogs, the one that's been on the rollers for at least a day and nice and burnt...plain.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

I put in a couple of requests online for deburring media. I think that might have a chance. Actually that's what it's designed for. That and a brush mounted upside down on the bottom of the bucket.

I'm kinda hesitant to start ordering lbs of bb's. Might have homeland security knocking on my door or something. :sad:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Paulie said:


> a brush mounted upside down on the bottom of the bucket.


I don't do production anymore, so I just do what the drywallers do--keep one of those stiff plastic handled plastic brushes in the water. I use the egg beater type, so it takes me about 10 seconds to clean it--about as much time as i'd do beating it the next day, but I'd never have a broken one.


----------

